# bulking diet is this any good



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

helloo, hope your all ok

im currently wanting to put some mass on, im 19, 95kg, bf 13.5. I have been on bulk for 2 weeks and just want to no of my diet can be improved

breakfast-100g porridge,milk. 3 eggs

meal 2- bagel, cottage cheese

meal 3- jacket potatoe,200g chicken, salade or veg

pwo- 4 scoops of uboss weight gain, with water, banna

meal 4- 200g chicken, 80g rice, veg

meal 5 protein bar, 2tbls natty peanut butter

bedtime-250ml cottage cheese, 2bls natty peanutt butter

can you take a look an point out where it can be improved please

thanks alot

shaun


----------



## steve_b21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Im no expert.... but just taking a look at that.... you are no way eating enough.

How much are you training?

Have you worked out your calorie intake? and what u actually need to gain weight/mass?

No protein shakes? apart from your weight gainer?

I use blended oats, mixed with whey ... best 'mass gainer' you can get. Contains no cr4p sugars like most to (malto) and you can adjust it to your specific requirments.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

hehe thats like my cutting diet. 

breakfast 1 - fruit and protein shake then about 40 mins later do breakfast 2 with 5eggs and a bit of cheese.

Id add a main meal around the meal 6 time as well.

then about 1.5 to 2 hours after the main meal maybe have some oats.

add some casein before bed as well.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

that is on top of what your currently having of course.


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

steve_b21 said:


> Im no expert.... but just taking a look at that.... you are no way eating enough.
> 
> How much are you training?
> 
> ...


i train sunday, monday, wednesday, friday

yes my calorie intake is 3629,carbs 401g,protein 234g,fats 120g

i was using whey and oats befor but i just run out of whey and i get paid on friday so i be buying some more mate

cheers for help


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

d4ead said:


> hehe thats like my cutting diet.
> 
> breakfast 1 - fruit and protein shake then about 40 mins later do breakfast 2 with 5eggs and a bit of cheese.
> 
> ...


cheers matey i no i need more food its just i cant eat that much at min im shoveling it down, but i no i av to do it to get the body i want

cheers for help bud


----------



## Paul1984 (Apr 6, 2009)

Add mixed nuts and seeds, personally get shot of the protein bar and go for a whole food. Try oily fish etc

I also have a whey shake as soon as I wake, then 30-45 mins later oats, eggs and soldiers!

I like to have veg less on my bulks and have more fruit but is personaly pref. Find the veg heavy compared to a banana, orange or kiwi. (Obviously still have it but every other day)

Ensure you weigh yourself each day after the morning leak and before you eat, record it daily (ignore the spikes as this can be water) and over a four week period work of your average gain. At present I've been aiming for 3-4 lbs a month but thats after a heavy bulk of 2-3lbs a week and hated the cut after!


----------

